
Restaurants make big bucks off people who aren’t eating a thing - ytNumbers
https://nypost.com/2018/03/25/restaurants-make-big-bucks-off-people-who-arent-eating-a-thing/
======
coreyp_1
I think that these (the various business ideas mentioned in this article) are
getting rather inventive!

